# vw pointer, anyone?



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2007)

does anyone else have a Pointer here? 








where can i find some mods here in the US?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: vw pointer, anyone? ([email protected])*

There is a neighbor near me that has had his here for the last 4 years.
Still on Mexican plates, so I suspect he keeps it registered down there.
His is white. I've also seen a few around Disneyland that are red. 
All of these that I've seen had Frontera plates.
Since these cars are not US specific models, you won't find anything from US tuning shops.
Best to try South American tuning shops. 
I'm not a fan of wild body kits.
These guys have a body kit for the 00-05 models
http://articulo.mercadolibre.c...o-_JM
Heres a set of fog lamps.
http://articulo.mercadolibre.c...5-_JM


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: vw pointer, anyone? (Eric D)*

thanks bud, 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: vw pointer, anyone? ([email protected])*

My pointer







http://img.photobucket.com/alb...4.jpg


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: vw pointer, anyone? (castrogtstoyo)*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: vw pointer, anyone? (castrogtstoyo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *castrogtstoyo* »_
















nice, where do you buy parts? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: vw pointer, anyone? ([email protected])*

I've got 2... thats otto on the left & elsa on the right.....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: vw pointer, anyone? (goosler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goosler* »_I've got 2... thats otto on the left & elsa on the right.....


----------



## crazy mother dubber (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: vw pointer, anyone? ([email protected])*

gotta love em' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LKR32 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: vw pointer, anyone? (crazy mother dubber)*

I saw pointers everywhere in Mexico


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: vw pointer, anyone? (mgbrickell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mgbrickell* »_I don't have a Pointer unfortunately. I DO, however, have an official VW POINTER hat...


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: vw pointer, anyone? (LKR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LKR32* »_I saw pointers everywhere in Mexico


----------



## CasualDays (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: vw pointer, anyone? (hazw8st)*

So, do you need to have a permanent residence in Mexico in order to get this licensed?
Can you get it insured in the states?


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: vw pointer, anyone? (CasualDays)*

I do not have a VW Pointer automobile. 
I do however have a Pointer that often rides in my VW.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: vw pointer, anyone? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasualDays* »_Can you get it insured in the states?


----------



## bowtietrks2 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: vw pointer, anyone? ([email protected])*

Can you give any info on where i can pic one up at?


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

My friend from Mexico used to have VW Pointer, and I am not sure sure that you can get any enhancements to this model in US as this is typically Mexican/South American build. Looks pretty cool.


----------

